# Fotoausrüstung der User



## Digicat (14. März 2006)

Servus Fotografen

Möchte hier einmal einen Thread eröffnen der sich mit Euren Fotoausrüstungen beschäftigt.

Mache nun den Anfang und stelle mein Equipment vor.

Analog:
Minolta Dynax 600 Si Classic

Digital:
Minolta Dimage 7i
Konica/Minolta Dynax 7D (D-SLR)

Objektive (alle Minolta):
17-35/2.8-4
50/1.7
28-80/4-5.6
70-210/4 (Legendäres Ofenrohr)
100-400/4.5-6.7

Blitz: Minolta HS 3600 D

So nun seid Ihr dran !!!

LG Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hi Helmut,

nun ja eine "Fotoausrüstung" kann man das wohl nicht nennen, aber wir sind  sehr zufrieden damit........


Digital:
Nikon - Coolpix 900









Analog:
Nikon - F 501 Spiegelreflex


----------



## Annett (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut,

bei uns kann auch nicht gerade von einer "Ausrüstung" die Rede sein.
Alle von mir gezeigten Bilder wurden mit einer Olympus C3030 aufgenommen. Sie ist schon einige Jahre alt, hat schon eine Reparatur hinter sich (ich war schuld); aber sie macht immer noch ganz brauchbare Bilder.

Wir träumen allerdings schon seit längerer Zeit von einer digitalen Spiegelreflex. 
Aber das Haus ist vorerst wichtiger


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

... naja, so ein wenig "Ausrüstung" haben wir schon:
C3030 zoom von vorn:
 

und von hinten:
 

ist schon erstaunlich, die Cam ist über 5(!) Jahre alt aber macht immernoch klasse Bilder. Größtes Manko: sie ist relativ "lahm" ...

- Objektivschutz/Verlängerung von hama
- UV-Filter als "Deckel" auf obigen
(die zwei Sachen sind gut, damit ist das Objektiv gut geschützt. Auch wenn man es mal versehentlich einschaltet oder in staubige Gefilde zieht ...  )

- Polarisations-Filter (vor Jahren gekauft, aber nie wirklich benutzt) - ka wofür der mal wirklich war (gegen oder für bessere Bilder bei Reflexionen (Wasser)?)

- Ersatzakkus von Varta - 5 Jahre alt und immernoch gut im "Saft" 

- hama Fototasche (das größere Modell, damit noch nen Stift, ein Zettel und was zum futtern rein passt ...)


kein wirkliches Zubehör, aber brauchbar und gut:

- Paint Shop Pro 7 (Grafik/Bildbearbeitung) läuft auch auf "älteren" PCs gut und auf alle Fälle besser als die aktuelle Version (Corel Paint Shop X)
- IrfanView (Bildbetrachter/Konvertierer) Freeware und echt gutes Tool

so denn...


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Joachim

Da kommt schon mit den Jahren was zusammen.

Aber hast du da nicht etwas WESENTLICHES vergessen ???   

Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut

PS.: hab die Fotos nicht gesehen !?!?!?!


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

... hmm, wasn? 

... doch mal ne neue zu kaufen?


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Joachim

Hab deine Fotos erst später gesehen, könnte Schwören das die, wie ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, noch nicht da waren.

Aber jetzt ist alles klar !!!


LG Helmut


----------



## jochen (15. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut...

Wir haben uns erst vor kurzem eine Digicam gekauft mit der wir aber erst noch üben müssen...
Digitale Fotographie ist für mich noch Neuland...ja so was gibt es noch.. 

 Es ist die Canon Power Shot S2 IS als Zub. haben wir eine Nahlinse
und einen Weitwinkelvorsatz von Soligor

Schöne Bilder haben wir 14 Jahre mit unserer Nikon F 601 geschossen, dafür verwenden wir Sigma Objektive 28-70 und 70-210 mit dieser Kamera fotographiere ich immer noch sehr gerne.

Habe mir deine Galerie von deinem Link angeschaut, es sind viele tolle Bilder dabei, persönlich gefallen mir zwei sehr gut, als erstes den Pelikan den du in Italien geknippst hast, das Bild vom dunkelroten Ara ist für mich als Papageienliebhaber der Hammer....


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Jochen,

bin mal so frei, und stell mal eben ein Bild von deiner Kamera ein, müsste doch die hier sein?

 

nen Test gibts, wie auch zu fast jeder anderen Kamera, auf www.digitalkamea.de -


----------



## StefanS (16. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Ausrüstung:

Gehäuse:
Canon 300D
Objektive:
Canon EF 28-105/3,5-4,5 II USM
Sigma 105/2,8 DG Macro EX
Sigma DC 18-50/2,8 EX
Tokina SD 12-24/4
Canon EF 70-300/4,5-5,6 DO IS USM
Blitz:
Sigma EF-500 DG Super
Stativ:
Velbon Sherpa Pro CF 630 mit
Kopf FLM 32 FD

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Auwei... das liest sich ziemlich teuer. Aber man hat es ja bei deinen Fotos schon mehrfach gesehen, das man damit klasse Fotos machen kann.

Bei der EOS 300D fällt mir doch glatt der eigene Wunsch nach einer EOS 350D wieder ein - aber trotz das die schon einiges preiswerter geworden ist (ich weis, die Objektive sind eigentlich das teuerste dabei  ) wirds wohl vorerst nix werden ... :/

Frage am Rande: Was ist denn eigentlich das hier:
"Velbon Sherpa Pro CF 630 mit
Kopf FLM 32 FD"
?


----------



## Frank (18. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hi Joachim,

ein Stativ, hat Stefan doch dabei geschrieben.

Guckst du hier:

http://froogle.google.de/froogle_cl...tnG=Search+Froogle&oi=froogle&scoring=p&hl=de


----------



## Joachim (19. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

 ... manchmal ... den Wald vor lauter Bäumen...  :


----------



## StefanS (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die 350 ist eine feine Kamera. Hier aber noch einmal meine persönliche Meinung zu Spiegelreflex: Wer sich keine Wechselobjektive kaufen will (und sei es nur irgendwann einmal später), der braucht keine DSLR, weil er den Rest (und mehr) auch mit einer der hochwertigen Superzoom-Kameras geboten bekommt. Wer sich überlegt, ob er sein Geld in Objektiven oder in Gehäuse anlegt, dem kann man nur ganz eindeutig raten: In Objektive (wenn nicht für professionelle Zwecke 12 MP Aufnahmen gewünscht werden).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Stefan

"Unterschreib" stimme dir voll und ganz zu !!! nur sollte man noch anmerken: wer eine schnelle Bildfolge (3-5 Bilder/sec) braucht/will und eine ansprechende Tiefenschärfe wünscht, der kommt an einer D-SLR nicht vorbei.

LG Helmut


----------



## StefanS (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut,

kann durchaus sein - ich dachte aber immer, dass gute Prosumer auch eine schnelle Bildfolge bieten. Von meiner 300 D bin ich da ja nicht gerade verwöhnt: 2 bis 3 Bilder Sek locken nun wirklich niemanden (mehr) hinter dem Ofen hervor.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Stefan,

"2 bis 3 Bilder Sek locken nun wirklich niemanden (mehr) hinter dem Ofen hervor."
... oh doch, mich schon  meine Oldtimer-Digicam kann davon ebenso wie ich nur träumen. Bevor ich mir den Wolf suche - welche Prosumer können das denn und welche von denen sind auch sonst eher schnell (Einschaltzeit, Speicherzeit, Auslösezeiten)?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Joachim

In welchem Preissegment suchst du den eine Prosumer ???

Kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, habe eine Prosumer der gehobenen Klasse (die Minolta Dimage 7i - Kaufdatum Juni 2002, Neuwert damals 800 €). Bin an Ihre Grenzen wegen der Auslösegeschwindigkeit + der AF-Geschwindigkeit (stellte Scharf, aber das Objekt war nicht mehr da = langsamer AF) gestossen. Weiters ist der Brennweitenbereich (28 - 200mm) nicht für meine jetzige Motivwelt (Vogel & Tierfotografie) ausreichend.

Deshalb habe ich mir im November 2005 die Komi Dynax 7D gekauft.

Möchte Stefan nicht vorgreifen, aber soweit ich informiert bin gibt es bis dato keine Prosumer die mit einer D-SLR vergleichbar wäre, obwohl vom Preis her zwischen einer z.B.: Panasonic FZ30 oder Ähnlicher und einer D-SLR (Canon 350D, Nikon D70, Pentax istD, Komi D7D, usw.) kein signifikanter Unterschied mehr besteht. Alle bewegen sich im Bereich von ca. 800 - 1000 €.

Natürlich muß man bei einer D-SLR die Nachfolgekosten im Auge behalten, sprich die Objektive kosten natürlich schon etwas, die man aber bei einer Prosumer schon an Board hat.

Über die Qualität läßt sich dann schon auch noch diskutieren.

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.

LG Helmut


----------



## StefanS (22. März 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hmmm, nein, die aktuellen Bildfolgen bei Prosumern (ich meine in de Tat hochwertige) sind mir auch nicht bekannt, ich müsste suchen. Schaut vielleicht einmal bei http://www.foto-brenner.de, bestellt Euch den Katalog oder ladet den relevanten Teil des Kataloges herunter. Da findet Ihr nämlich sehr brauchbare Gegenüberstellungen der technischen Daten und des Preises. Die Sucherei hält sich in Grenzen bzw. lässt sich eingrenzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Friedhelm (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Auweia,
da sind ja fast nur Freaks unterwegs - muß ich mich wohl mit meiner DSLR Olympus E 10 verstecken ?
Aber solange ich deren viele Möglichkeiten nicht im Griff habe - hab sie seit ca 2 Monaten - mach ich mir als Gelegenheitsfotograph keinen Kopp.
Macht dennoch viel mehr Spass gegenüber der alten Fuji Finepix 4700 - auch wenn die für den "schnellen Schuß" noch oft genug herhalten muß. Die kann man halt locker in der Hosentasche herumtragen.
Ansonsten bin ich halt mehr der "Filmer" - und das schon seit knapp 50 Jahren - aus der "Normal 8 Zeit". Die erste Agfa Kamera aus dieser Zeit liegt auch noch in der Schublade. Heute läuft das natürlich auch digital ab - wenn 's nur nicht so mühsam und zeitaufwendig wäre, aus dem vielen Material irgendwo interessante Filme am PC zu machen


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Fotofreunde

Habe mein Equipment erweitert (eigentlich schon ca. Mai 2006).

Ein Tokina 100/2.8 Makro hat sich in meine Sammlung verirrt  

Wie schaut es denn bei Euch mit "Neu"-Erwerbungen aus  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Hole mal den Thread wieder hoch :


----------



## sigfra (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut...


ich mach meine Bilder mit ner einfachen Pentax Optio S 5 Z ...
für meine Bedürfnisse ( hauptsächlich beruflich ) langt sie vollkommen...

... für private Fotos ( Garten- Teichbereich ) hätte ich manchmal schon gerne ne bessere... 

... aber ansonsten bin ich miener sehr zufrieden... und ab und an können sich meiner Meinung nach die Bilder schon sehen lassen...


----------



## Frank (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut,

mich würden schon mal ein paar gute Fotos interessieren, die du mit deinem Makro geschossen hast.

Da die Größe sich hier in Grenzen hält, kannst du mir gerne welche an meine Email senden.

Ich frage aus dem Grund, weil ich überlege mir ein Makro mit Festbrennweite zu holen. 
Die jetzigen stoßen doch sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen im Tiefenschärfebereich. :? 

Achja, der Kostenpunkt dafür wäre auch nicht soooo schlecht.


----------



## thias (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Fotografieren sollte auch mal eins meiner Hobbys werden  .
Aber naja, man schafft nicht alles.

Meine Ausrüstung:

Canon EOS 20D
Objektive Sigma 18-125
Tamron 28-300
2 Externe Blitze
und ein stabiles Stativ, das brauch ich, um mit langen Belichtungszeiten große Tiefenschärfe zu bekommen.

Ganz wichtig für mein anderes Hobby  :


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Frank, Servus Fotofreunde

Makrofotos sind für uns eine der "Highlights" in der Fotografie.

Man kann hervorragend damit "kleinste Dinge" Formatfüllend auf den Monitor bzw. auf Papier bringen.

An Ausrüstungsgestände braucht man, um gute Aufnahmen zu machen, ein Stativ, ein Tischstativ nicht zwingend, aber Ratsam und einen Fernauslöser.
Eine Kamera mit der man auch Zeit/Blende und Fokus manuell einstellen kann.

Es gibt aber auch Techniken die man beachten sollte.
Makro-Objektive sind meist sehr Lichtstark (F2.8), daß heißt bei Offenblende (2.8) kann man bei wenig Licht auch noch mit einem 1/60 bzw. 1/40 gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Allerdings wird hiebei die Tiefenschärfe sehr gering 
 (oft nur 1-2mm), also ist es Ratsam zumindest mit Blende (F) 8 oder höher ein Foto zu schießen. Das allerdings geht wieder zu Lasten der Lichtstärke, man muß also die Zeit (T) soweit herunterschrauben, daß man nicht mehr aus der Hand fotografieren kann. Darum Stativ und Fernaulöser um die Vibrationen des Auslöser drücken soweit wie möglich zu minimieren.

Das Stativ kann natürlich auch zum Nachteil werden, wenn man z.B. schnell bewegte Objekte aufnehmen will, da man dadurch sehr unbeweglich wird.

Ich hoffe Euch ein bisschen die Grundlagen der Makrofotografie verständlich Näher gebracht zu haben.

Fragen ?
nur her damit 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Thias, Servus Modellbahner



> Ganz wichtig für mein anderes Hobby  :



Du auch  

Hatte bis 2002 im Keller einen Raum (8 x 4 m) für meine Anlage zu Verfügung.

Zimo Digitalsteuerung inkl. Stellwerk, 3 Schattenbahnhöfe (a`8 Gleise), HBF mit doppelgleisiger Hauptstrecke und 1 gleisiger Nebenbahn.

Leider hatten wir im Juni 2002 ein Hochwasser, dabei wurde der Keller bis 1,7m Höhe überflutet, Eisenbahn ade .

Zum fotografieren angefangen (Ersatz-Hobby).

Wie es weiterging, seht ihr ja hier.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Frank hast du die Mail erhalten ?


----------



## Wilm (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut,
die aktuelle Ausrüstung hier:

Finepix S3Pro (D-SLR)
Tokina 12-24
Nikon 18-70
Sigma 28-300
Sigma 100/2.8 Macro

Dazu noch diverse Filter, Stative, 3 Eigenbaublitze mit 250 - 1000 Ws und sonstiges Gerödel. Das einzige was noch fehlt ist ZEIT ....


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Wilm



> Das einzige was noch fehlt ist ZEIT ....



Na dann, wirds Zeit ....  

Hast ja ein schönes Sammelsurium  .

Wann sehen wir etwas  

Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------



## Wilm (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn das Wetter besser ist, dann kommen auch Bilder.
Ob es welche von meinem Teich werden, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen.

Das "Ding" ist so ziemlich mit allen baulichen Fehlern behaftet, die Mann/Frau machen kann.

Ich suche Dir mal ein paar Macros raus ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Wilm

Ich glaub, den perfekten Teich gibt es nicht  
Fehler machen ist menschlich, wir alle sind nicht gefeit Fehler zu machen.

Freue mich schon auf deine Fotos (auch wenn sie nicht "Perfekt" sind  ).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Wilm (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

So,
dann hätte ich hier mal ein Bild:

Die gute alte __ Gartenkreuzspinne. Arachnea Diadematus.
Das Exemplar war etwa 2cm groß.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Wilm

Hervorragend  

Warum sehen wir nur so wenig von dir  

Hier wird ja geradezu nach Fotos gelechzt  

Also her damit in diverse Beiträge    

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hi,

meine aktuelle:
Kamera:
Canon EOS 400D

Batteriegriff:
Canon BG-E3

Objektive:
Canon EFS 18 - 55 mm (Kitobjektiv)
Canon EFS 17 - 85 mm 1:4 - 5.6 IS USM
Canon EF 70 - 200 mm 1:4 L USM

Blitz:
Canon Speedlite 580EX

Fernauslöser:
Canon RS60-E3

Stativ:
Cullman Makro 3335

Prosumer Kamera:
Sony DSC-W5

Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als tausend Worte:
 

Zur Zeit überlege ich den Kauf eines guten Makro Objektives mit Festbrennweite. Wer kann was empfehlen und evtl. auch mit Beispielfotos belegen?  Gerne auch an meine Email.  

Hier schonmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Helmut (Digicat). Er hat mir schon was zu meiner Frage geschrieben.


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

 Ich werd verrü...t,

nene, solche Bildchen bekomm ich einfach nicht hin.  

Superfoddo auch von dir Wilm.  

Kannst du mal dazuschreiben mit was du aufgenommen hast?


----------



## thias (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Thias, Servus Modellbahner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Helmut,

mein Beileid, ist ja hammerhart. War ja eine schöne große Anlage  

Ich fahre mit Gleismaterial Tillig Elite H0, 
Digitalsystem Selectrix mit Rautenhaus und müt
Software Traincontroller
ca. 80 m Gleis
40 Weichen
40 Blockstrecken
In diesem Forum habe ich einen Bericht:

(weiß aber nicht, ob du angemeldet sein musst, um die Bilder zu sehen?)

Modellbahn ist mein Winterhobby,
Garten(teich) ist mein Sommerhobby,
Fotografie dient leider nur zur Dokumentation....

Sorry für OT 

edit by Frank: du meintest bestimmt Helmut


----------



## Wilm (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal dazuschreiben mit was du aufgenommen hast?



Hallo Frank,
klar kann ich:

Kamera damals: Finepix S2Pro (DSLR)
Objektiv: Sigma 105mm/F2.8

Kameraeinstellungen: Belichtungszeit: 1/60tel, Blende 11
Blitz: Nikon SB800DX auf Manuell 1/4 Leistung
Tochterblitz 500Ws unter der Spinne um etwas mehr räumliche Fülle zu erhalten.

Wenn es noch kleinere Sachen werden sollen, dann geht das nur noch mit einem Balgengerät. Schnelle, oder wirklich bewegliche Objekte gehen so aber nicht mehr.

Anbei zwei Bilder:
1 x die Tochterblitze
1 x eine Blattlaus, fotografiert mittels Balgengerät und Nikon 50mm/F1.8

Grüße,
 Wilm

PS.: Wenn ich so "teichen" könnte, wie ich fotografieren kann, ginge es mit schon wesentlich besser...


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Frank

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte (wenn auch nachbearbeitet, aber was die können, können wir auch), darum schau mal Hier hinein. Dort findest du Spitzenfotos, aber leider auch Quer durch den Cam-Markt, aber dafür fast nur Makro-Fotos.

Es gibt auch ein Forum (Naturfotografie, wo Makros auch abgehandelt werden), wo, so wie bei uns, du immer eine Antwort   findest. 
Noch zu den Makro-Objektiven:
Sigma soll ganz gut sein, aber preislich fast an Canon herankommend.
Tamron hat eine große Streuung bei der Fertigung (im Geschäft immer mehrerer ausprobieren).
Tokina sollen sehr gut sein.
Cosina  

Canon gut aber eben teuer  

Liebe Grüsse und ein schönes WE
Helmut


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Ich glaub unser Helmut hat Konkurrenz bekommen. Aber Wettbewerb belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft.   

Deine Tochterblitze, sind das die selbstgebauten?
Wie lange braucht man um ein Balgengerät auszurichten? Ich frag nur deshalb, weil die "olle" Blattlaus ja auch nicht gerade unbeweglich ist, wenn auch sehr langsam ...

Im übrigen habe ich mir einen Balgenvorsatz auch schon angesehen. Anfangen werd ich aber erstmal mit einem "normalo Makro".


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder sagen mehr als Worte (wenn auch nachbearbeitet, aber was die können, können wir auch), darum schau mal Hier hinein. Dort findest du Spitzenfotos, aber leider auch Quer durch den Cam-Markt, aber dafür fast nur Makro-Fotos.



Oooh man, ich kenn "deine" Seite ja, aber jetzt hast du mir wieder was gezeigt ... ich darf da gar nicht weitergucken ... 

... Ich glaub ich fahr gleich los ... 

Da fällt mir noch ein: Das mit dem im Geschäft ausprobieren. Wenn ich doch schon wieder einmal eine "größere" Investition plane, ist es nicht möglich ein Objektiv im guten Fachhandel vllt. mal einen Tag zu testen?


----------



## Wilm (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub unser Helmut hat Konkurrenz bekommen.



Nöö, die Bilder waren doch nur eine Auswahl. Ich fotografiere eher an Orten, wo sich selbst der Grottenolm, oder die Fledermaus nicht mehr wohl fühlen, also recht tief im Berg.



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Tochterblitze, sind das die selbstgebauten?



Hallo Frank, 
leider gibt es in dieser Leistungsklasse keine Blitze mehr, die sowohl wasserdicht, wie auch akkubetrieben sind. Da geht halt nur noch der Selbstbau.



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange braucht man um ein Balgengerät auszurichten? Ich frag nur deshalb, weil die "olle" Blattlaus ja auch nicht gerade unbeweglich ist, wenn auch sehr langsam ...



Das hängt sehr vom Motiv, der Belichtungssteuerung und der Vergrößerung ab. Wenn Du im Faktor 10:1 fotografierst, also der Balgen ganz ausgefahren ist, dann ist das Scharfstellen schon eine Herausforderung. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Schärfenebene verstellen willst ( Stichwort: vordere Standarte ) dann können schon einige Minuten vergehen, bevor Du das erste mal den Auslöser drücken kannst.

Mir was das auf die Dauer zu mühseelig, also ging das alte Balgengerät wieder bei 1-2-3 über den Tisch an einen anderen Fotografiewahnsinnigen.

Zu den Macro-Objektiven an sich:

Probier sie einfach aus. Sigma verleiht Objektive, da kann man sehen, ob sie das bringen, was man will. Wichtig ist eine recht gute Vergütung der ersten Linse und wenn möglich bereits ein Objektiv, welches auf das APS-Format heutiger DSLRs berechnet wurde. Sonst kommen recht schnell Lens-Flares mit in das Spiel.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Servus Frank



> Da fällt mir noch ein: Das mit dem im Geschäft ausprobieren. Wenn ich doch schon wieder einmal eine "größere" Investition plane, ist es nicht möglich ein Objektiv im guten Fachhandel vllt. mal einen Tag zu testen?



Kommt ganz aufs Geschäft an. In Baden bei Wien gibt es ein Geschäft die Cam + Objektiv herborgen (KOSTENLOS), allerdings ob einen Tag weis ich nicht. 3 Stunden war beim Kauf meiner Cam damals kein Problem.

Such dein Geschäft deines Vertrauens auf und frag ganz Frech drauf los, was soll denn schon passieren, mehr als das sie das ablehnen kann ja nicht sein.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## margit (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo zusammen

weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Habe eine Digicamera Marke Panasonic DMC TZ3 geschenkt bekommen. Komm mit dieser nicht klar. Die meisten Fotos die ich macbe sind nicht gut. Egal welchen Modus ich einschalte. Und jetzt haben die Bilder auch noch einen Stich ins Blaue. Finde aber die Anleitung nicht. Glaub fast ich hab da was bei den Einstellungen verstellt, weiss aber nicht was. Hätte die alte Kamera behalten sollen. Die war einfach nur abdrücken und fertig. Hat gute Bilder gegeben. 
Kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Wilm (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Margit,

wie schön ist doch das WWW 

http://produkte.panasonic.de/doc/l01041/dmc-tz3eg/userguide/dmc-tz3eg_userguide_1_d_-.pdf

Dort kannst Du Dir die komplette deutsche Bedienungsanleitung herunter laden.

Kontrollier mal Deine Weißabgleich-Einstellungen. Die sind sicherlich auf Kunstlicht. 

Den Rest findest Du beim schmökern.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## margit (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*

Hallo Wilm

danke für den Tipp.
Wenns einfach nicht geht, mach ich halt kompliziert.:


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung der User*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch zu den Makro-Objektiven:
> Sigma soll ganz gut sein, aber preislich fast an Canon herankommend.
> Tamron hat eine große Streuung bei der Fertigung (im Geschäft immer mehrerer ausprobieren).
> Tokina sollen sehr gut sein.
> ...


 

Zu  bei Cosina-Makros. Wir fotografieren mit einem. Bei uns steht zwar Soligor (105mm/3,5) drauf, es ist aber absolut baugleich mit dem entsprechendem Cosina. Empfehlen würden wir es nicht unbedingt. 

Es ist nicht wirlich schlecht und wenn man bedenkt, was es mal gekostet hat, im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis annehmbar. Zur Spitzenklasse gehört unser Objektiv aber auf keinen Fall.


----------

